# Dual Action Polisher Advice - Swirls/Buffer Trails



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello all!

I am after some advice about removing some buffer trails on the side of my car (which were inflicted after a family member damaged the panel and used a rotary and some aggressive compound to try and tackle). I have a black Seat Ibiza FR.

I think that I'm going to buy the das6 or das6 pro. I'll also get the shinemate spot pad kit as my car has quite alot of areas that would benefit from a smaller pad.

In addition to this, a year of regular washing of the black paint has left a significant number of swirls and there is the odd scratch here and there, most of which are not through the clear coat (but I have had little success working by hand to remove).

My questions are for someone who is on a tight budget:
- Will I benefit more from the pro over the das6? 
- What pads and compound/polishes will give me the best results (scholl s20/s30?)
- Any other advice r.e removal or swirls or the buffer trails?

See this photo (swirls are not well visible on the picture but swirls are quite extensive in sunlight)

__
https://flic.kr/p/33991033891

I have just found some of these 'flexipads x-slim pads' on slims detailing they are pretty cheap has any one got any experience with them? 
http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/flexipads-orange-x-slim-medium-cutting-pad.html

Many thanks!! 

Ben


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to DW

Either machine will do the job, the extra power of the Pro can be helpful. No idea about Scholl as not tried it but it should be straightforward to remove those marks from the panel.

It is easy to add holograms with a rotary but it is also very easy to remove them with a rotary, my guess is the last person simply did not follow up with a finishing polish


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

if you want to use small pads on the same machine the pro + cannot use a smaller backing plate


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

But the Das6pro can use a smaller plate right ? (not the pro+)


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

And what are people's thoughts r.e these pads on slims? they look alright and flexipads in general seem to get a reasonable review but not sure as to why half the price of others..


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Benfr16 said:


> But the Das6pro can use a smaller plate right ? (not the pro+)


Yes, the DAS6 Pro can use smaller backing plates. I have a small Shinemate backing plate for mine which, I think, allows me to put a 3" pad on it. (Might be 4", I can't remember for sure.)


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Benfr16 said:


> And what are people's thoughts r.e these pads on slims? they look alright and flexipads in general seem to get a reasonable review but not sure as to why half the price of others..


Not tried their MF pads but have tried their foam pads which are perfectly fine. Not everyone like Flexipads but I think they are good value for money


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Scholl S30 on a white chemical guys polishing pad will remove them holograms.

I take it the car has had a decon before you carry out any more polishing.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Will check out requirement for decon after next wash. Im guessing not likely since car has only done 12k, but will check to be certain


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Is it possible to add holograms using a Da?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Is it possible to add holograms using a Da?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


You can on the 3401 mate but depends on what paint your working on I guess.

But it's never happened to me:thumb:


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Not sure about that graham! I'm a noob but perhaps a very aggressive pad with very aggressive compound with a poor technique on a high speed. It's supposed to be very safe and if you follow up with a light finishing polish on a finish pad I imagine they'd be gone!


----------



## cupracraig (Jan 13, 2009)

chongo said:


> Scholl S30 on a white chemical guys polishing pad will remove them holograms.
> 
> I take it the car has had a decon before you carry out any more polishing.


and is that with a high speed and slow arm motion pass or a low speed and slow arm motion?


----------

